
Ask HN: Is Revenue-Based Funding Great for SaaS who's just starting? - artur_makly
I just found out about this model from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lightercapital.com&#x2F;how-it-works&#x2F;<p>It seems appealing at first sight.. but has anyone been bitten by it?
======
justherefortart
Why would you need this company if you've got the necessary income already?
Just want to spend more than necessary?

Or is this a marketing post?

Based on the lack of information, I'm going with marketing.

